# Wasserkühlung Aorus 360 Liquid Cooler Display lässt sich nicht mit Software steuern



## Till44 (9. Februar 2021)

Guten Tag.
Ich habe mir vor zwei Tagen eine Aorus Wasserkühlung 360 zugelegt.
Die Wasserkühlung läuft einwandfrei und funktioniert super.
Leider habe ich das Problem dass ich mit den aktuellen Treibern das Display nicht einstellen kann.
Ich habe sowohl die Aorus Engine als auch die RGB FUSION 2 installiert.
Ich kann zwar die Temperatur und Leistung anzeigen lassen aber keine Displayeinstellungen vornehmen, wie zum Beispiel ein Bild oder Ähnliches.

Mein System:
Asus Rog Strix Z270f 
I7 7


----------



## Krys1509 (11. Februar 2021)

Hast du in der Fusion Software den Modus auf "Custom Text Mode" umgestellt? Da lag bei mir zunächst das Problem.


----------



## Till44 (11. Februar 2021)

Moin. Danke erstmal für deine Rückmeldung. Genau da liegt bei mir das Problem. Exakt das kann ich nicht einstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenjiroDE (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

du brauchst dafür eine weiter Software: Aorus Engine

lg


----------

